# How to pronounce, er i mean, repackage worcestershire sauce.



## Hobbyhawk32 (Mar 6, 2020)

I recently bought a gallon of lea and perrins, couldnt pass it up on the price. Is there a way to bottle it in smaller containers? What shelf life should i expect if i do rebottle it, what if i leave it in its plastic container with foil seal?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Worcestershire doesn't need refrigeration for short term storage, like up to a few months or so, but if you anticipate keeping it for longer, you'll either need to refrigerate it or you could try re-canning it. I'm not sure if that would change the taste or what instructions you'd follow to be sure it was safe.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> How long does Worcestershire sauce last once opened? The precise answer depends to a large extent on storage conditions - to maximize the shelf life of opened Worcestershire sauce, refrigerate and keep tightly covered at all times.
> How long does opened Worcestershire sauce last in the refrigerator? Worcestershire sauce that has been continuously refrigerated will generally stay at best quality for about 3 years.
> Is opened Worcestershire sauce safe to use after the "expiration date"? Yes, provided it has been stored properly, the bottle is undamaged,


https://www.stilltasty.com/fooditems/index/18703


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't think I would have any problem grabbing a previously opened bottle that's been sitting in my cupboard for 10 years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First off, its pronounced Woos-Ter-Shire Sauce. 

B. It ain't going bad for a long damn time.

Next; After opening the gallon that you bought, use an old Worcestershire Sauce bottle (clean and dry it thoroughly) and fill it up with a funnel so it doesn't spill all over the countertop and make a helluva mess. (Yeah I know its common sense but you asked so I answered! :vs_smirk

Then; Use it freely on meats, in sauces and soups etc.

Enjoy!:tango_face_smile:


----------

